# Can you wish the fat away?



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

I had my daughter a year ago and I'm having a really hard time losing the baby fat - I have 30 extra pounds that I'm still harboring. It was a very difficult year (due to other things) and I was taking care of her full time and didn't have any time to hit to gym to try and lose it!

I heard there's a window of time that it's the easiest to lose that extra weight, but I have faaaaaaaaaar surpassed it!

I have a hard time getting motivated to go to the gym and eat better because don't see results right away so I get discouraged.

I have a 16.2 TB and I get REALLY self conscious when I ride because I feel like I'm too "heavy" for him. Or when he is lazy and not moving well I think it's because of me. I don't know if I'm over reacting and being crazy or if this really has an affect on him.

And it's funny, despite the fact I have to have a certain waist measurement for work (I am exceeding it at the moment, however ) my biggest motivation to lose it is for riding!

I'm not really asking anything in particular here, but does any one else feel this way? Similar experience? Am I really too fat for my horse? I am almost 5'9" and weigh about 179...


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

no you are not too heavy for your horse 
My daughter is 5 9 also and weighs around 175 lbs 
but she carry s her weight well 

all I can say is eat 3 meals a day and watch your calorie intake 
and exercise go for walks with your baby


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

NO! you are not too heavy. YOu are not even as heavy as a normal sized American man, and he would not think twice about being too heavy for a 16 2 hand horse.

the window for losing the fat has not closed. But it will probably never be quite as easy as it was prebabies. Price ya pay. I am pretty overweight now, but when I had my kids, it did take some time before I made up my mind to lose the baby weight, but it happened. then I had antother son and had a bit harder time the second one. Now, well, it's not baby fat, just plain old fat.

hang in there.


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

Country Woman said:


> no you are not too heavy for your horse
> My daughter is 5 9 also and weighs around 175 lbs
> but she carry s her weight well
> 
> ...


We definitely took walks once the weather was nice and throughout the warm weather. I've been trying to be better and not snack - that's my major downfall!!

I don't keep any snack foods - so torturous!


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> NO! you are not too heavy. YOu are not even as heavy as a normal sized American man, and he would not think twice about being too heavy for a 16 2 hand horse.
> 
> the window for losing the fat has not closed. But it will probably never be quite as easy as it was prebabies. Price ya pay. I am pretty overweight now, but when I had my kids, it did take some time before I made up my mind to lose the baby weight, but it happened. then I had antother son and had a bit harder time the second one. Now, well, it's not baby fat, just plain old fat.
> 
> hang in there.


Thanks for the support  I have always battled my belly weight, but now it's just everywhere! Since being away from home I've lost 6 lbs, so I'm off to a good start!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

IquitosARG10 said:


> We definitely took walks once the weather was nice and throughout the warm weather. I've been trying to be better and not snack - that's my major downfall!!
> 
> I don't keep any snack foods - so torturous!


you can eat popcorn and fruits as snacks


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

So know the feeling - I had a dream the other night that I was slim again - then I woke up! Lets now call it a nightmare because it upset me! :lol::lol::lol:

I've been trying the high protein, low carb diet with great results - 14lbs lost since just before Xmas. 

I have a protein shake for breakfast and lunch and have a proper meal in the evening, a good portion of lean meat and green leaf salad. I've found that I don't feel hungry between meals. 

This site will help with chosing the right fruit and vege to help - Low Carb Fruits - Low Carb Fruit and Carb Chart Counter

Don't expect the weight to fall away - be patient and don't get disheartened if you have a bad day. The best thing I did was to get rid of any tempting foods - even if it meant throwing it out. I dumped a loaf of bread in the washing up water as it was calling me to toast it!

Stick a picture of yourself pre baby weight on the fridge or cupboards to give you added incentive. 

I'm aiming to lose around 140lbs, I have a long way to go but I'm determined to enjoy my life again without painful knees and a sore back.


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

Tnavas said:


> So know the feeling - I had a dream the other night that I was slim again - then I woke up! Lets now call it a nightmare because it upset me! :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I've been trying the high protein, low carb diet with great results - 14lbs lost since just before Xmas.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the support!! I have been eliminating snack foods but my schedule is so horrendously ricidulous that vary rarely do I eat 3 meals a day. (Although I did have a bag of cheetos last nigh) DOH! :evil:

Thanks for posting that chart - I will check it out today!


----------



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

Carbs, carbs, carbs! Watch out for them. Its ideal to consume 40-50 Carbs per meal and 10-15 per snack. 

Allow yourself three HEALTHY snacks a day along with your meals within your carb limit. That alone will help tremendously!

Watch out for pastas, breads, breading, pop, sweets or anything unhealty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

Watch out for pastas, breads, breading, pop, sweets or anything unhealty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_[/QUOTE]


Gah!!! Those are my favorite! lol


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

Just thought I'd share, I weighed myself today and I lost 3 more pounds!  It made my day!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

good for you Fell pony 
I lost 1 lb so far


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Well done folks - anyweight lost is a step towards our goals.

Have pity on me everyone please! I entered a competition some time ago with 'Lindt Australia' chocolate manufacturers - I never win anything so you can imagine my dismay when I hear that I am 1 of 10 peopple picked for the 'Golden Bunny Hunt' - prizes involve chocolate!! My biggesty weakness - why could I not have won the saddle competition I entered.

Guess I will be fattening up my friends instead.


----------



## robohog (Nov 24, 2011)

There is an app for iphone and android called "myfitnesspal". i hate diets! but this app simply asks you how much you wanna lose and suggests daily calorie intake each day. simply scan the foods you eat. input any exercise you did for the day and your done. This app dosent tell you what and how to eat. But it becomes addictingly fun! im losing about a pound every two days. And i just tweeked my eating just a bit and walk 30 minutes 3 times a week at the mall.

Free Calorie Counter, Diet & Exercise Journal | MyFitnessPal.com


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

I'll have to check out my fitness pal...sounds like a good program. My squadron is doing a Biggest Loser contest over here - cash prize...so that's some good motivation there!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

robohog said:


> There is an app for iphone and android called "myfitnesspal". i hate diets! but this app simply asks you how much you wanna lose and suggests daily calorie intake each day. simply scan the foods you eat. input any exercise you did for the day and your done. This app dosent tell you what and how to eat. But it becomes addictingly fun! im losing about a pound every two days. And i just tweeked my eating just a bit and walk 30 minutes 3 times a week at the mall.
> 
> Free Calorie Counter, Diet & Exercise Journal | MyFitnessPal.com


I've got that App too, and if you go online with your pc, there is an area somewhat like a social network where you can make "friends" with other people so that you can encourage each other, etc. When you have a "bad" day and eat junk, you can vent to people who understand. I have not found a single person on there who is mean or rude, only supportive people.

The problem I wasn't losing weight is that I wasn't eating enough and I was putting my body in "starvation mode." I struggle to eat the amount of calories it tells me to, but when I do, actually LOSE. Part of the key to keeping the calories down is to not consume the empty ones like Soda, candy, etc. When you make them count with whole grains, and "real" food, your body is more satisfied and doesn't require as much.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

good luck with your goals


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Tnavas said:


> Well done folks - anyweight lost is a step towards our goals.
> 
> Have pity on me everyone please! I entered a competition some time ago with 'Lindt Australia' chocolate manufacturers - I never win anything so you can imagine my dismay when I hear that I am 1 of 10 peopple picked for the 'Golden Bunny Hunt' - prizes involve chocolate!! My biggesty weakness - why could I not have won the saddle competition I entered.
> 
> Guess I will be fattening up my friends instead.


:rofl: Oh that is fate at it's cruelest, right there.

I'm also on the low carb, high protein journey, I've lost 13 pounds since 8th Jan when I started, still got 70 pounds to go, but it's a long journey.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

good luck


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

Super excited to report I've lost 10 lbs since I posted this!!

Still have 15 more to go, but I'm on the right track


----------

